# April 2009 incentives?!



## mackaikai (Jan 31, 2009)

do we have anything yet? it's friday, April 1st coming up, 0.9% with 2 payments for the 3-coupes?!?! the day we have that is the day I go to my local dealer and grab a 335i coupe!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Hold your horses and....


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Adrian, how 'bout September incentives? While you're at it could you post incentives for the rest of the decade? kthxbye.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

philippek said:


> Hey Adrian, how 'bout September incentives? While you're at it could you post incentives for the rest of the decade? kthxbye.


Also indicate if they can be combined with European Delivery and pre-sold units please.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mackaikai said:


> do we have anything yet? it's friday, April 1st coming up...


Is it April yet??!!:dunno:

Hey Who won the Final Four while we are at it??!! How about the World Series??!!

We need to have an "*EJECT*" buttom for the next A$$Clown asking the for the May 1st incentive


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Screw sports...Adrian - what are the *winning* numbers for the GA lottery next week?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

AggieKnight said:


> Screw sports...Adrian - what are the *winning* numbers for the GA lottery next week?


I can't predict what programs are coming out from BMW next month or who's going to win the NCAA basketball championship, but I sure as hell can tell you the Mega Millions winning numbers! Here you go.:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Thnx Avila!! How about for the Oregon Lottery??!!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

mackaikai said:


> do we have anything yet? it's friday, April 1st coming up, 0.9% with 2 payments for the 3-coupes?!?! the day we have that is the day I go to my local dealer and grab a 335i coupe!


You'll have to forgive us. And we'll forgive you. This gets asked at the end of every month without fail. And it gets the same answer.


----------



## mackaikai (Jan 31, 2009)

2 days until we find out april incentives!!


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

mackaikai said:


> 2 days until we find out april incentives!!


correct


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mackaikai said:


> 2 days until we find out april incentives!!


Will BMW dealers be offering incentive finance on the new Leko car?

http://www.roulez-leko.com/


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

philippek said:


> Hey Adrian, how 'bout September incentives? While you're at it could you post incentives for the rest of the decade? kthxbye.


LMAO:rofl:

BTW while you're at it, can you please tell me what will the auction prices be for my 08 35 Cab next April when the lease is up.


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

I just locked in the 2.9% today, just in case.... :eeps:


----------



## miamibreeze24 (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't wait to see what April brings.

Unfortunately, I could not lock in March rates because I need my car to come in June. If I ordered right now, it would come too soon!

Lets hope that good "rates" come to those who wait!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ppenguin (Feb 23, 2009)

Pull Ahead program, Please! And Great rates too!


----------



## mackaikai (Jan 31, 2009)

let's get 0% APR!!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mackaikai said:


> let's get 0% APR!!!


If you borrow $30,000 at 0.9% for 48 months the payments are $636. Reduce APR to 0% and they are $625.00.


----------



## siriusinPA (Nov 15, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> If you borrow $30,000 at 0.9% for 48 months the payments are $636. Reduce APR to 0% and they are $625.00.


Yeah, should have about as much effect on sales as the Pork-o-licous Stimulus bill of 2009's "Making Work Pay" tax credit of $400!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

blake1224 said:


> I can't wait to see what April brings.
> 
> Unfortunately, *I could not lock in March rates because I need my car to come in June*. If I ordered right now, it would come too soon!
> 
> Lets hope that good "rates" come to those who wait!!! :thumbup:


You can lock in to the March rates. You do not have to place an order today. You can do that in April if you wanted to.

Your location states you are in California. In Cali rate locks are good for 90 days.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

peakpro said:


> man...you have no patience...like you are going to run out and buy the second you here 0.9%...
> 
> give these guys a break.


Where was I jamming Adrian? He made a comment to the effect that I was going to have to bite, and I asked where the information was located, since what was publicly available was the March numbers. Am I now prohibited from asking for information?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

AggieKnight said:


> I want to see the info too, but I'm not going to bring the hate in here.


Where did I post any hate? A comment was made and I responded to it. And my response was on the low key side. I just asked for a URL, since what was publicly available was the March numbers.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

peakpro said:


> I think 22% down is excellent in this economy.
> 
> Well done BMW.


Ultimately, it is about making profits.... No profits and then going to the U.S. Treasury with the same old same old cost Rick Wagoner his job - there was a sense that he just didn't 'get it'. 22% down and still losing money isn't a long-term plan for success.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> My post that you quoted said I would bite at 0.9% on a 335i Coupe. Your response said that it was looking like I might have to bite. In particular:
> 
> I can't find anything from bmwusa.com that references 0.9% on 335i Coupes. Can you provide a URL that describes April incentives?
> 
> That outlook cost Rick Waggoner his job.... Of course, BMW isn't at the public funds trough yet....


I said that it looks like you're gonna bite now 'cause I'm basically telling you that your wish was granted in getting that nice 0 before the .9% that helps save you a few bucks. This genie ain't grantin' no more wishes for now. 

Who cares about Waggoner... coulda, shoulda, woulda.. the writing was on the wall for him. should've been good riddance long ago going from $70 to $4 bucks a share, uh, yeah.... that straw broke a while back starting with Hummer, IMO.

public funds?:rofl: You must mean Quandt family funds.


----------



## mlaynemd (Jun 3, 2007)

Just out of curiosity. What determines whether BMWFS puts incentives on financing a purchase vs. a lease on any given month?

oh and I agree with everyone here in saying "Just relax and wait for the April incentives already!!!"

ML


----------



## MSagMD (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there any way someone could have combined the MF and residual from Feb to March 2 on the 2008 M3 and the incentives from March (10K below invoice). If you locked in rates on March 2, could you have gotten the March incentives? 

I am asking because it seems that someone was able to do this (lawfully or unlawfully). Not that I care, just curious.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

MSagMD said:


> Is there any way someone could have combined the MF and residual from Feb to March 2 on the 2008 M3 and the incentives from March (10K below invoice). If you locked in rates on March 2, could you have gotten the March incentives?
> 
> I am asking because it seems that someone was able to do this (lawfully or unlawfully). Not that I care, just curious.


Not possible


----------



## miamibreeze24 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Time to throw a little more chum in the water...


----------



## miamibreeze24 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hallelujah!!


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

philippek said:


> Time to throw a little more chum in the water...


Wonderful Philippek! Does the $3k trunk money apply to lease deals? How about Euro Delivery?!

Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry, what is $1.5k financing cash? awesome rates, btw!


----------



## ThomasR (Feb 27, 2009)

Could you get the $1500 and/or trunk money on an order placed in March?!? The APR rate on 335i sedans has gone UP from 2.9% to 3.9% this month then also?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

There is A LOT of fine print here, boys and girls. And I should probably qualify everything by saying: See your local BMW center for important details, provisions and exclusions.

With regards to the 335i sedans, you get to pick either:

1) The lease program
2) The finance program (subvented APR + $1500 finance cash)
3) 3000 Trunk Monkeys (cash deal or outside financing)

Can't use #3 for EDs, just 1 or 2.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

crevierbmw said:


> they've actually decided to not release April rates at all. It's make your own rate and pay what you want to pay.


Hey that's GREAT IDEA! We used to see those offered for home mortgages when I was at Countrywide. They were called "Pay Option" loans, and you could pay want you wanted to pay each month. Let me recall what happened after we offered those...

1) People decided they didn't want to pay anything each month
2) Countrywide lost 80% of its market value
3) Countrywide is now BofA's bitch.
4) The entire economy has crashed, largely due to the mortgage crisis.

Sounds like a good idea to me! Kudos to BMWFS :thumbup: Maybe BMW can become Peugeot's bitch.


----------



## ppenguin (Feb 23, 2009)

So that means on ED I can get $1500 and another $1000 for the loyalty discount 
(since
I have a current lease)?

Does this apply to the convertibles too and what are the residuals and money factors?

thanks


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

ppenguin said:


> So that means on ED I can get $1500 and another $1000 for the loyalty discount
> (since
> I have a current lease)?
> 
> ...


Nope. Not sure what you mean by "$1000 for the loyalty discount." Please PM or email for more detailed questions or quotes. Thanks!


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

philippek said:


> There is A LOT of fine print here, boys and girls. And I should probably qualify everything by saying: See your local BMW center for important details, provisions and exclusions.
> 
> With regards to the 335i sedans, you get to pick either:
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the great information. Would you mind posting the 335i sedan lease program/rates?


----------



## mackaikai (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks everyone!! time to get my first BMW ever!!! WOO HOOO! =D


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

CliffJumper said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me! Kudos to BMWFS :thumbup: Maybe BMW can become Peugeot's bitch.


Are you having a bit of buyers remorse that you didn't 'time' your purchase to be able to take advantage of the April incentives?


----------



## Lobaeux (Feb 1, 2009)

peakpro said:


> man...you have no patience...like you are going to run out and buy the second you here 0.9%...
> 
> give these guys a break.


In regards to whether I'm going to rush out and buy if it's 0.9%?:

In the words of Darth Vader, played by Stewie Griffin in "Blue Harvest":

"Uh, yeah"


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> Are you having a bit of buyers remorse that you didn't 'time' your purchase to be able to take advantage of the April incentives?


Who in their right mind can have buyer's remorse after taking European Delivery of an M3 at the discounted ED pricing, getting 2.9%, and having an awesome experience?? :rofl: :dunno: No, definitely not CliffJumper.

Plus programs didn't change for the M3's and it sounds like he was commenting on Kate's joke about making your own rate and paying what you want to pay. Not that that would ever happen, but surely there'd be buyer's remorse for anyone who had that unrealistic opportunity.


----------



## Lobaeux (Feb 1, 2009)

Got a question on BMWFS Select.

I see on the BMWUSA website, the coupe financing has gone to 0.9%, does this apply to the Select financing as well?


----------



## hbdb (Jan 1, 2009)

*Give a little, take a little*

Very happy to see the 135i APR dropped to 1.9% from 3.9%. Sadly the first two months "payments on us" is no longer offered, so the net/net benefit over 5 years is marginal (but still positive!)


----------



## souzar (Apr 2, 2009)

Does option 2 apply to a 2009 335xi? (3.9% finance rate, 1500 finance cash).

What exactly is finance cash? Can it be locked in to a car ordered to be delivered in June/July? I don't see anything about it on bmwusa.com. Can I expect the dealer to know about it this weekend?

Thanks,
Russ
Current: 325xi
Plan 335xi


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

What's available for 335d?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

So what are the lease rates?


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...fer/Default.aspx?enc=lTh/OtFZJYyyyRi1sAj9Rg==

Wow so they set the rates for 2 months. I always thought it was set month to month.

2.9% for the M3 through 5/31/09

Im still happy with that.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Can someone please confirm, no more reading thru the lines BS or "stupid questions":

335*i* Coupe
Lease Term: 36 months
MF (loyalty): .00175
Residual (10k miles): 60%
Loyalty *Cash*: $1,000


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Snareman, dakarm, and souzar check in 3 cp and vert area. its all posted there.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

shpuntik said:


> Can someone please confirm, no more reading thru the lines BS or "stupid questions":
> 
> 335*i* Coupe
> Lease Term: 36 months
> ...


Wow, I'd love to hear the answer to that as well since I'm doing pretty much that exact deal. So there is $1000 loyalty cash on a lease too? Where did you get the MF? I thought the 36mo residual was 60% for 12k miles.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

shpuntik- your correct


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

New Motors said:


> Snareman, dakarm, and souzar check in 3 cp and vert area. its all posted there.


I must be blatantly missing it somehow. All I see are the finance options and not the lease numbers. Can you point me towards it? Thanks.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Here you go.
*I must be blatantly missing it somehow*
Loy. $ factor
328i/xi cp-.00150
328i vert- .00180

335i/xi cp-.00175
335i vert- .00180

Loy. Cash $1000

24-30-36 months
328i cp 60/60/58
328 xi cp 61/60/58
328i vert 62/60/58

335i cp 60/59/57
335xi cp 61/59/57
335i vert 61/59/56

All at 15k, +2 12k, +3 10k.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

New Motors said:


> shpuntik- your correct


Wow - thanks Woz!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

New Motors said:


> Here you go.
> *I must be blatantly missing it somehow*
> Loy. $ factor
> 328i/xi cp-.00150
> ...


Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Did the residuals go up? I'd had down that the36mos 12k mile residual was 60%. This says its 61%


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Snareman- What are you looking at exactly. 335i or Xi?


----------



## gnrajagopal (Nov 4, 2008)

Regarding the 3k trunk money for 335s when doing a cash deal, is it not a published incentive? Called my local dealer, the CA was clueless about this one. she said she will get back to me on that.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Did the residuals go up? I'd had down that the36mos 12k mile residual was 60%. This says its 61%


Snareman,

I think you are reading it incorrectly. The 12k mile residual on 36 month lease shows its at 59% (57% + 2% for 12k).


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWFanboy said:


> Is that somehow supposed to be a good rate?


Especially when credit union funds are available in the 4 - 5% range. I guess there is some sort of psychic return from paying more to BMWFS....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely not - It is just a pre-approved rate - BMWFS is not forcing to get this rate


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

No offense, but why even go through the exercise of pre-approval for 6.99% money?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rommelrules said:


> Bump...


135i gets a +2% higher residual vs. the E92 (62% vs. 60%) for a 36 month/30K mile lease; and a higher money factor (0.00171 vs. 0.00121) for MSD leases at the 7 MSD level. Also, lease loyalty $ is 750 for the 135i vs. 1,000 for the E92.

Finance rate is 1.9% out to 60 months for the 135i vs. 0.9% for the E92.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

pistolpuma said:


> Can I borrow it? My sales forecasts are due the end of next week.


If he loans it to you, what is the guarantee he gets it back in the same condition it was in when loaned to you?


----------



## waxman (May 29, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> If he loans it to you, what is the guarantee he gets it back in the same condition it was in when loaned to you?


He's going to put down a security deposit, and his money factor is pretty high. Crystal balls don't hold their value now that Waterford has declared bancruptcy. Then add the cost of CPO'ing a crystal ball, what with time consuming single-point inspection process, and I bet it's gonna cost him. He's better off buying his own.:bigpimp:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

waxman said:


> He's better off buying his own.:bigpimp:


+1. *IF* a bonafide crystal ball can be found. You did mention the manufacturer is out of business....


----------

